# Oh Sony... /facepalm



## Feels Good Man (Mar 11, 2010)

-________________-


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 11, 2010)

would of been funny if they used the same hands that nintendo used


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## wyndcrosser (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got a seizure.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 11, 2010)

gg sony o;


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

Couldnt like... Ninty sue for something THAT similar?
The one n the right hand looks like a sex toy


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 11, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Couldnt like... Ninty sue for something THAT similar?
> The one n the right hand looks like a sex toy


Could probably be used as such.


----------



## playallday (Mar 11, 2010)

At least it's wireless.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially if it has a vibrate function like the Wii version


----------



## Sumea (Mar 12, 2010)

Related very much...





Now, I do not hate sony, they do have a good console, but this image AND THAT DILDO THING is just too much similarity to hold - sony must not just ever had own original ideas for controllers that much...


----------



## VmprHntrD (Mar 12, 2010)

Not really a facepalm, more of a classic Sony rape and pillage.  If you look more into it as it's trickling out, but I had learned fairly recently that the system also uses a camera like the Natal, but not just the known tracking of the ball on your controller.  They upgraded it copying what they could take of Natal from the trade show bs and other leaked up info and now it does what Natal does in relation to motion tracking, remembering a face, remembering facial structures and motions said person it recalls does, can track how your eyes and so on react and react back to that too and more.

Move basically is if like Wii Motion Plus was more precision without the endless need to recalibrate, got into the sack with the Natal...banged it like a screendoor and out pops the Sony Wand.  Sony basically copied both Nintendo and MS to get the best? of both worlds in one device.


----------



## redact (Mar 12, 2010)

they can't come up with their own designs :\

at least when they copied the snespad design they had a reason...
lazy bastards :\


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 12, 2010)

the wii rip off >.> should have a string on both controllers so that if that one slip out of the hand then it wouldn't hit the tv.

this is just going to happen again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  New wii controller , new ps3/4 rip off...


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 12, 2010)

JereTHEend said:
			
		

> Related very much...
> http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/Je...66915523065.jpg
> 
> Now, I do not hate sony, they do have a good console, but this image AND THAT DILDO THING is just too much similarity to hold - sony must not just ever had own original ideas for controllers that much...








but also things like the home button were on things like the psp way before 360 and ps3 and wii

and another arrow should be pointing to natal from eye toy

the analog stick relation doesnt make any sense as well


----------



## Theraima (Mar 12, 2010)

Wonder if there is anything where sony cant rip stuff?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 12, 2010)

Well played Sony, well played. lol


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Mar 12, 2010)

Ergonomically there is really only so many ways to make something.

Ever notice how all steering wheels in vehicles all look the same?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Mar 12, 2010)

I could only imagine is Nintendo was Apple in this scenario.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 12, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> I could only imagine is Nintendo was Apple in this scenario.



SUE SUE SUE SUUUEEE


----------



## Sumea (Mar 12, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> JereTHEend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why so fanboi?
It's not like the text did not mention that they are going to rip off natal ass well (So they are even ripping themselves off, what weird bunch of guys)

also, fail argment to "not understand the analog stick" - It was in N64 controller (in launch default controller even) and in microsoft PC pad 2 years before PS1
and rumble was 1 year before in N64 than Dual shock.

So, understanding something as simple as a year number must not be that hard unless you become stupid so you can prove your failing point...

Plus, one similar looking wii controller against whole sony lineup is pretty small.

It's like nuking whole russia and saying that osama is more evil because he blew up WTC.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 12, 2010)

JereTHEend said:
			
		

> Why so fanboi?
> It's not like the text did not mention that they are going to rip off natal ass well (So they are even ripping themselves off, what weird bunch of guys)
> 
> also, fail argment to "not understand the analog stick" - It was in N64 controller (in launch default controller even) and in microsoft PC pad 2 years before PS1
> ...


fanboi?
no no, I dont just dont like biased statements (or in this case the picture) ignoring other elements

the analog arguments makes no sense because it was on systems even before the NES
atari was using it before the rest
not only that but the sony flightstick was out using the same technology, dual joystick, a year before nintendo's n64
thats why

again the pictures ignored all other variables to make it look like nintedo got ripped off


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 12, 2010)

Its rather funny how they look almost identical but it is probably the best way to make something like this and the only way to allow free movement.

I think this is a bit weird though, why make it tethered to the PSEye? So that you can get more money? OF COURSE!!!

At least Natal has some serious techy interest even if it is just a gimmick its going to be the first ever proper 3D gesture related input to a video games console and sets bars to allow other things such as DVD players to begin to incorporate the technology (gesture related DVD control anyone?)


----------



## Thoob (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, Sony does copy ideas from everybody else. But *generally*, they have improved on those ideas. 
Which are better, analog sticks on an N64 or a PlayStation? 
Rumble on a DualShock or rumble on the N64 rumble pack? 
Motion on a Wii or motion with the PS Move?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 12, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Which are better, analog sticks on an N64 or a PlayStation?
> Rumble on a DualShock or rumble on the N64 rumble pack?
> Motion on a Wii or motion with the PS Move?


N64.
Rumble on Dualshock lasts for a year and then you just get clicking noises.  N64 still lasts to this day.
How will we know until we get the PS Move?


----------



## redact (Mar 12, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> JereTHEend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you're saying that nintendo ripped off a design which started off as a ripoff of the snespad design?
WHAT CRAFTY BASTARDS!


----------



## Rogue Trader (Mar 13, 2010)

Generally they have 'ripped off' designs, although they usually improve upon them, and there are really only a number of ways to make a controller.  It's designed for a human hand, which being pretty much the same from person to person means, so it makes sense to make the controllers pretty much the same.

I think the Playstation Move will probably do the whole motion control business quite well, maybe even better than the wii.  But it'll still be just a gimmick, and probably won't get the software support it needs to really take off.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 13, 2010)

Best controller ever:


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 13, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Best controller ever:


this was the one that came with my genesis


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sony is just lazy. They disgusting me!


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 13, 2010)

JereTHEend said:
			
		

> Related very much...


What a ridiculous testament to insane, childish Nintendo fanboyism and Sony hating...Why are some people trying so, so hard?
Like, why doesn't it mention the Sega Saturn 3D controller that came way before the PlayStation Analog controller and was released only days after the N64? Or why doesn't it mention all the other gamepads and joysticks with analog control that came way before the N64? Why doesn't it credit Sony for creating the analog stick design that is actually most common today in pretty much every controller including Nintendo's, while the N64 stick didn't even work on the same principals and wore off after a really short time? Why doesn't it credit Sony's idea to put two analog sticks on one controller, which again has been adopted way more times than the (by today's standards) awful design of the N64 controller? 
And what about the clicky buttons beneath the analog sticks? All the Xbox controllers have those, and they're being used a lot in games these days...
Why doesn't it credit Sony for putting force feedback inside of the controller's shell, obliterating the need for those cursed AAA batteries as well as the huge rumble pack, once again creating an industry standard? Sony also were the first ones to put two different-sized rumble motors into one gamepad, another idea both Nintendo and Microsoft seemed to like a lot ...
Where does it mention Microsoft ripping off the whole basic design of the Dreamcast controller? 
Why the hell does it claim the Microsoft SideWinder gamepad had analog triggers, which is complete bullshit? Not only that, Microsoft still uses the exact same design for their triggers as the Dreamcast did, while the PS3's triggers have a whole different design and feeling to them (and won't start squeaking after some usage)...

I see how all this is completely irrelevant, since the picture wouldn't actually cast a poor light on Sony if it was being accurate...And what about the GameCube's analog triggers? No word about that, either, and no matter if it came first on the Dreamcast pad or the SideWinder pad (which it didn't), by the logic of the whole picture, they had to rip it off of something...
The SideWinder Pro too was clearly inspired by the N64's analog controls and fails horribly at both digital and analog controls, but why the hell isn't there an arrow pointing from the N64 controller to the SideWinder Pro? 
Why did Sony apparently rip-off the Home button from the X360 controller and Nintendo didn't?
These are just some of the gaping holes one would find in this picture if he put off his blinders for a while.
Of course, it's totally okay for Microsoft to later recycle all these ideas simply because they did it after Sony did...It makes complete sense!


But who even cares?
The fact is that what you get now with Sony is one single controller that plays 99% of all PlayStation games from 1995 to 2010 (until of course the PlayStation Move is released), while with the Wii tons of pointless peripherals just litter your place, all of which are needed in order to get access to the majority of the available games, and if you're out of AA batteries, you can't even use the damn thing, including GameCube games. Also, you didn't have to wait for another PlayStation system just for some simple changes to be added to the controller, whereas in the end the N64 was stuck with the ugly duckling controller that only had one analog stick and which needed the huge, heavy and battery-powered rumble pack for some inferior, loud rumble action...
Don't get me wrong, Nintendo clearly was the biggest innovator as far as new input methods are concerned, but Sony did a lot of the engineering that made hardware manufacturers stick to these input methods...

Sure, if you squeeze your eyes real hard, the PlayStation Move may look identical to the Wii Remote, but the technology behind it is a lot more advanced, making it a vastly more accurate method of input even when compared to the Wii Motionplus, another delightful innovation from Nintendo that they already don't even seem to support anymore...There's no annoying cable connecting the Move controller to the subcontroller, there's no annoying AA batteries, there's no annoying attachments, there's no sensor bar you gotta constantly point at, and by the way, the PlayStation Eye allows for a lot greater moving angles of the controller than the sensor bar does, and of course also functions as a camera and a mic in addition...So, wait, they copied the Wii Speak too?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, seriously, Sony took the Wii Remote and fixed all that's wrong with it, how in the world is this a bad thing?
It only is if you categorically hate them. Whatever, get the fuck over it, everybody is stealing from everybody, this is the way things work. Better focus your anger on China instead of Sony, I've got a feeling they're gonna be a much bigger pain in the ass...


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 13, 2010)

it's just gonna suck anyways. I hate Motion Controls!!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 13, 2010)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> JereTHEend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not that agree or disagree just want to say rechargeable batteries


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 13, 2010)

this new motion thing for PS3 is going to suck ass


----------



## fluffykiwi (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm just wondering when all the Sony fanboys who claimed to hate the idea of motion controls will admit they are fun.

Probably once Sony make a decent game using the same controls as Nintendo, so they can continue to pretend they are inovators... because the tweaked the concept.


----------



## MgARBITER (Mar 13, 2010)

...no words can describe that controller...no words.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Mar 13, 2010)

fluffykiwi said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering when all the Sony fanboys who claimed to hate the idea of motion controls will admit they are fun.
> 
> Probably once Sony make a decent game using the same controls as Nintendo, so they can continue to pretend they are inovators... because the tweaked the concept.



As soon as they have the Move in their hands is when.  The reason they hated it is because to them the Wii was and still is a last gen fucking joke not worth their elitist time in snobsville.  But, as soon as Sony brings one to town, they'll be jumping right in realizing just how damn fun a FPS game can be when you can really aim, how good a Sim like Civlilization (or on Wii the Anno games) can be pointing around not using a stick, or various other games that use logical motions that are fun to do.

No barb on Sony, I have both their systems and due to 3rd parties intentionally hosing the Wii in the last year or so they've been my systems of most usage, but it is what it is and fanboys suck.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sony needs to focus on meeting demand for their console in the US rather then making this lol...i talked to my brother who lives in the US earlier today and he said he tried 50 different stores and no PS3s anywhere he ended up ordering online from SonyStyle and it has an estimated ship date of april 1st lol...


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 13, 2010)

is this real? why would sony want to rip off wiis lame controller


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 13, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> fluffykiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Playstation move can't aim, it just reads arm position etc from the camera. No pointer so no nice FPS controls, besides all the guys idiots playing CoD would still complain that pointer/keyboard & mouse is inferior to dual analogue despite it making no sense (seriously my mates think keyboard+mouse control is inferior to dual analogue in shooters -_-)


----------



## quepaso (Mar 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Playstation move can't aim, it just reads arm position etc from the camera. No pointer so no nice FPS controls, besides all the guys idiots playing CoD would still complain that pointer/keyboard & mouse is inferior to dual analogue despite it making no sense (seriously my mates think keyboard+mouse control is inferior to dual analogue in shooters -_-)



What kind of idiotic child are you.  PS Move points just fine.  In fact, they showed a effing ON RAILS SHOOTER using a pointer at the press conference ontop of a TPS Shooter.  I swear GBATemp people have the braincells of a effing slug sometimes.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 13, 2010)

Apologies, wasn't sure whether it would work too well the the PSeye controls, after all it'll depend how much the camera covers etc.

But nice to know that the people here at GBATemp can be SOOOO understanding of a simple misjudgement of a piece of hardware's capabilities


----------



## quepaso (Mar 13, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Apologies, wasn't sure whether it would work too well the the PSeye controls, after all it'll depend how much the camera covers etc.
> 
> But nice to know that the people here at GBATemp can be SOOOO understanding of a simple misjudgement of a piece of hardware's capabilities



Its now a "misjudgement" when you dont even research something that has tons of info available and pull crap out of your ass to spew out as fact?  Just admit you were stupid and move on.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 13, 2010)

quepaso said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just admitted I was wrong, I don't think it was entirely stupid but whatever. You're just being a douchebag about it and are obviously not worth my time arguing over it.

I can guarantee that no shooters will use this control scheme though.


----------



## quepaso (Mar 13, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> quepaso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THATS HOLY!!!!  You are calling me a freakin douchebag, THEY SHOWED SOCOM 4 WITH PS MOVE SUPPORT DEMO'D LIVE ON STAGE!!  YOU CAN WATCH IT BY FIRING UP THE GOOGLE MACHINE!!  Is Socom 4 not a freakin shooter???

Your stupidity is unreal.


----------



## Mid123 (Mar 13, 2010)

Jesus,you'd think they would try a bit harder to make it look like less of a rip off.It just looks like a rounded wiimote with a big blue sphere at the end of it lol


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 13, 2010)

quepaso said:
			
		

> FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THATS HOLY!!!!  You are calling me a freakin douchebag, THEY SHOWED SOCOM 4 WITH PS MOVE SUPPORT DEMO'D LIVE ON STAGE!!  YOU CAN WATCH IT BY FIRING UP THE GOOGLE MACHINE!!  Is Socom 4 not a freakin shooter???
> 
> Your stupidity is unreal.



Will probably not do too well all things considered (if it is exclusively for PSMove) as most gamers on console prefer dual analogue to almost anything alse, also you're really getting on my nerves by being too bothered by my lack of research, most people would just say "SOCOM 4 has been demoed as using the PSMove" rather than going "OH MY GOD!! YOU ARE AN IDIOT! SOCOM 4 HAS BEEN DEMOED USING THIS YOU N00B! RARRGH!!! I SHALL TRAVEL BACK IN TIME AND KILL YOUR MOTHER BEFORE SHE HAS A CHANCE TO SPAWN SOMETHING AS STUPID AS YOU!!!!!"

How about this for a statement: Take a chill pill dude.

Also: I really do hate that sphere...couldn't they have replaced it with something a bit less intrusive e.g. a small infra red LED which the camera could pick up on?


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2010)

Mid123 said:
			
		

> Jesus,you'd think they would try a bit harder to make it look like less of a rip off.
> It's one of those archetypal designs that every new controller will follow. Kind of like how all computer mice look alike. It's less of a ripoff and more of "the new standard." Possibly.
> 
> QUOTE(Jamstruth @ Mar 13 2010, 03:36 PM) Also: I really do hate that sphere...couldn't they have replaced it with something a bit less intrusive e.g. a small infra red LED which the camera could pick up on?


The Playstation Eye or whatever that new EyeToy thing is called probably has an IR filter, so it wouldn't be able to see the IR LEDs.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Mar 13, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Vampire Hunter D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not how I had to explained to me by one of the people who could up developing for it as he works for one of those third parties licensed with Sony (my brother.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sure it reads all that stuff, and with more precision than the Wii, but the camera does allow tracking along with the rest of the guts much the same way wii does blindly with that IR setup.  And yes I am aware of the stupid people in denial who think dual sticks are more precise than the mouse+keys, they're entirely irrational and most you can never reason with.  Unlike quepaso I won't be a dick about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically what you have in Move is interesting.  I think the Wii itself in the main controller has 1 of each in accelerometer and gyroscope, and then the nunchuk only has the accelerometer.  The WMPlus adds +1 of those, but the Move has even more and more precision on them as well.  Beyond that, that stupid 'dildo' ball as people call it is seen by an EyeToy+ type camera, it along with the gyro and accelerometers reads even more with location.  The gyro gives the twist it's at, the accelerometers pick up the speed, but the ball+cam picks up location and in conjunction all 3 do a better job of picking up, speed, angle, intensity, and so on...that's why Sony and others said you can't halfass it like the Wii haters early on did doing couch bowling with wrist flicks.  Beyond all that though Sony also hosed MS with their Natal.  Last year they showed Milo the AI and while it was very broken and early, the concept was to recognize and adapt.  It would see a face and remember it, it would read facial contortions to pick up on emotion, it could watch eyes to see how you're reacting too, and ultimately it would recall all this and respond in kind, and hell is it could also see color and basically go oh hey dude nice brown t-shirt you got on or something.  Again Move having a year to bake saw this last E3 and does it now too kind of hosing that unique flavor Natal had going on as now Move basically stole the cookie jar from both competitors.

Ultimately failure or success will be marketing, price, and availability types.   MS is going for $50 alone, in box with the console, and trying to whore it specifically to Wii Sports Resort fans as it's supposed to pack in with a copy cat of that.  Sony is saying under $100 publicly, but they're talking $80, though they're willing to match MS and take a loss.  I have no idea, but I bet it's logical they'd pack it in if MS does not to lose the newbie market.  And we've seen their apps, they've already got bowling, fighting, and other things Wii games from Nintendo do, and as rated by the press do them better.

Things are going to get very interesting later this year, E3 should open that wide open though where the normal masses who pay to get in and other press get some time on it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 13, 2010)

The way I was thinking it wouldn't work was because it was tethered to the PSEye, as a result it would be quite hard to determine where exactly the thing was pointing at the screen when you think about it. Obviously I've been proven wrong but the pointer will definitely not be any more accurate than the Wii's (cause that thing is pretty accurate as is)


----------



## Sumea (Mar 13, 2010)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> JereTHEend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch... You know - I come back next week to see if it ain't too long - if it is i May TRY to read it but... just, Ow...

(not saying you have a valid thing or two to day, but that is just random image I found on net and as said, I love sony, I have now A PS2 what I am VERY happy to have - but DAMN that is just BIG BLACK WALL of text... hurts me eyes)


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 15, 2010)

Lots of Ideas copying lately. ._. They need to think of better ideas other than copying others.


----------



## pcmanrules (Mar 15, 2010)

I guess they're just redefined versions with fixes. This is what caused the delay of the DualShock 3!


----------



## zeromac (Mar 15, 2010)

pcmanrules said:
			
		

> I guess they're just redefined versions with fixes. This is what caused the delay of the DualShock 3!


That or all the crappy feed-back about there weird Wing shaped PS3 controller which caused them to develop/modify a Dualshock 2


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 15, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

>


I remember that from a while back; I do love parody pictures.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cry when they turn out to be true...


----------

